# For Sale - 2008 Nordica Hot Rod Nitrous



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2009)

After skiing my new boards that are 176cm long I have the feeling that my Hot Rods at 162 are too short for my fat butt.   I bought these at the beginning of last season and only logged 34 days on them to date.  The dimensions are 123-78-108.  As stated earlier, they are 162cm long.  They have a Marker integrated binding system.

I will post up some pics of my actual skis if any one is interested.  Bidding starts at $400...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2009)

bump for price redux stoke!!!!!

*$350*


----------



## Glenn (Mar 24, 2009)

Free bump! I have these skis in a 178...they rip.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

tempting, but I want either the Top or Jet Fuel


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> tempting, but I want either the Top or Jet Fuel



Too short for you anyway.  I do love these skis.  Wish I bought them in a longer length... or that I could find a pair today w/out the binding system.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Too short for you anyway.  I do love these skis.  Wish I bought them in a longer length... or that I could find a pair today w/out the binding system.


When I demo'd the Top Fuel, all they had was the 162, since I didn't feel like waiting for the 170's to come back, I took it out anyway.  It was noticeably short (yet nimble):blink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> When I demo'd the Top Fuel, all they had was the 162, since I didn't feel like waiting for the 170's to come back, I took it out anyway.  It was noticeably short (yet nimble):blink:



I hear you.  After skiing the Gotamas in 176, 162 just aint cutting it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sold at the Sundown swap!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll give you $100 for them!

You happy with the 176 length of the goats or if you were to do it again would you go with the 183? I sold off almost everything a couple weeks ago and am getting itchy to get something wide!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll give you $100 for them!
> 
> You happy with the 176 length of the goats or if you were to do it again would you go with the 183? I sold off almost everything a couple weeks ago and am getting itchy to get something wide!



i love the 176 goats so much that that i grabbed the watea 84 in the same length this off-season.  With the goats and wateas I had to unload the nordicas and heads.  i can now breathe easy.  the watea seems wildly popular lately and come in 74, 84, and 94 width underfoot.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i love the 176 goats so much that that i grabbed the watea 84 in the same length this off-season.  With the goats and wateas I had to unload the nordicas and heads.  i can now breathe easy.  the watea seems wildly popular lately and come in 74, 84, and 94 width underfoot.



Thanks, looking to go "wide" since I have Elan 777 and the bump skis. Found the goats for $420 shipped, will probably just grab them instead of over thinking this! Will just need to figure out the bindings and if I will ever do BC or just lift service.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, looking to go "wide" since I have Elan 777 and the bump skis. Found the goats for $420 shipped, will probably just grab them instead of over thinking this! Will just need to figure out the bindings and if I will ever do BC or just lift service.



I love the goat.  I skied it about 8-10 days straight last season at Sundown while waiting for the Nordicas to get fixed.  I loved them.  Can't wait to try them out in the conditions they are truly meant for.


----------

